# Do some foods make your dog smell more "doggie" than others?



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Weird question but do some foods make your dog smell more "doggie" than others? Since I switched Dixie from Innova to Solid Gold hubby has been complaining that she smells. He keeps saying she needs a bath. I do notice it a bit but it's not a bad smell. She just smells like a dog. It's not a gassy type of smell or an infection type of smell just a general dog smell. It could even be that since he is out of work he is around her much more and notices it. I could switch her back to the Innova but honestly don't really want to unless it would make a difference. Do your dogs smell different on different foods?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes but for us its a yeasty smell.

The weeks when i am on vacation and Abe stays at home with a sitter he gets kibble, canned and dehydrated raw and he smells greasy and yeasty when we come home. My husband says doggy but its for sure a yeasty smell.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, on any sort of kibble Sassy smelled like a hound dog and had bad breath as well. On home cooked food the smell slowly went away and her breath improved. Max never stunk on any of those kibbles or home cooking or raw BUT he got gunky and stinky ears when he ate sardines.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

BC mix never smells, she's got a fine and non-oily coat. The ACD mix used to get VERY smelly (enough so we'd eventually have to bathe her to be in the same room with her), but, since I've switched her to entirely grain free food, she doesn't smell other than very slightly doggy. Doesn't seem to matter which grain free food, just that it be grain free.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh yes. I know dogs fed Pedigree, Ol' Roy, Kibbles n Bits, the really low quality disgusting food and they _all _smell awful, have goopey eyes, and their skin and fur is dry and rough too. Also, they are _all_ overweight.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Rinsing Sasha with apple cider vinegar after her bath has kept her from smelling doggy for over a week. She usually smells bad after just a day. Some people recommend adding a spoonful of apple cider vinegar to their food, too.


----------

